# Depositing into Interval



## LEMONLEE (Apr 20, 2021)

We own a floating week at KBC, and whenever we've deposited the week into II, we've just called Diamond and requested that our week be deposited without reserving a specific week for deposit.  Can we ask KBC to reserve a high-value week such as Christmas and then request that the week reserved be deposited with II?  Would that maximize our trading value with II?  Not sure whether this is possible, but it doesn't seem like we are ever able to book trade for anything good, so that makes me wonder whether we have been doing it wrong.


----------



## Fried_shrimp (Apr 21, 2021)

LEMONLEE said:


> We own a floating week at KBC, and whenever we've deposited the week into II, we've just called Diamond and requested that our week be deposited without reserving a specific week for deposit.  Can we ask KBC to reserve a high-value week such as Christmas and then request that the week reserved be deposited with II?  Would that maximize our trading value with II?  Not sure whether this is possible, but it doesn't seem like we are ever able to book trade for anything good, so that makes me wonder whether we have been doing it wrong.



You can ask but I highly doubt they will honor such a request. Also, what weeks does your floating week float over (only specific weeks or all 52)?


----------



## LEMONLEE (Apr 21, 2021)

Fried_shrimp said:


> You can ask but I highly doubt they will honor such a request. Also, what weeks does your floating week float over (only specific weeks or all 52)?


Our floating week covers all 52 weeks.


----------



## Fried_shrimp (Apr 21, 2021)

LEMONLEE said:


> Our floating week covers all 52 weeks.



Then you can ask but most places like to keep their high value weeks for the owners instead of an exchange. Best answer will be from calling the KBC directly.


----------



## LEMONLEE (Apr 21, 2021)

Thanks!  It's reassuring to know that we weren't doing it wrong   I'll try calling KBC to ask.


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 22, 2021)

In general, you reserve a week   then deposit it into II


----------



## SHG (Apr 22, 2021)

You should also know that even if you cannot get Christmas week, weeks 26-30 have the same demand according to the Interval TDI table.


----------



## Chika (Jun 2, 2021)

Bill4728 said:


> In general, you reserve a week   then deposit it into II


I have 30,000 Diamond Points to use and want to exchange it into II or RCI or SFX.  Does it make sense to just book what I can asap?


----------



## Fried_shrimp (Jun 2, 2021)

Chika said:


> I have 30,000 Diamond Points to use and want to exchange it into II or RCI or SFX.  Does it make sense to just book what I can asap?



You can't deposit points into II so you have to look to see what they have available at any given time and then book something that you like.


----------

